# Dayton Twinflex & AirFlyte



## dmk441 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a prewar Dayton Twinflex or a Dayton Airflyte project. I'm also looking for early 1900s Tandem wheels, and a Monark 5 bar Straightbar frame. Email me at jcsrestoration@yahoo.com , thanks.
Dave


----------

